# 500 Entertaining Words



## Marinos (Sep 23, 2019)

The 12th edition of The Chambers Dictionary, published in 2011, highlighted about 500 words that the editors considered especially entertaining. For the 13th edition, in 2014, they chose to remove the highlighting but inadvertently removed the entries entirely. The missing entries have since been reinstated, but in the interval the publishers supplied a list of the missing words.
*Here it is.

*
Πηγή:_ Futility Closet_ (23.09.2019)


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2019)

Apolaustic! Especially as I've now found what to call my dear friend Alexandra...




Spoiler



Misocapnic


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 24, 2019)

Τέλεια για το παιχνίδι με το λεξικό! <3


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 27, 2019)

nickel said:


> Apolaustic! Especially as I've now found what to call my dear friend Alexandra...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μην το λες.


----------

